# Station d'accueil MacBook Pro



## nobru27 (18 Avril 2007)

Bonjour à tous,

Existe-t-il des stations d'accueil pour MacBook Pro comme cela existe sur PC où en arrivant à son bureau, on pose le PC/Mac sur son "socle" et où tout bascule sur écran à part avec connection à tous les USB etc...

Merci par avance !


----------



## anneee (19 Avril 2007)

j'ai trouvé ça


bonne journée


----------



## nobru27 (19 Avril 2007)

Pas mal !!

Mais ça a l'air qd même pas mal artisanal comme truc !

Et puis le prix fait réflechir à 2 fois !!

Mais bon je laisse l'idée trottée dans ma tête...

Merci pour ta réponse !


----------



## rezas (19 Avril 2007)

Moi j'ai achet&#233; &#231;a pou mon 17 pouces :

http://www.nomatica.fr/p.aspx?i=138373

3 ventilos assez silencieux + 2 ports usb

Seul probl&#232;me il bloque l'insertion des CD ou DVD une fois l'ordi en place, mais j'en utilise un tous les 36 du mois 

Fais ton choix camarade&#8230;@+


----------



## nobru27 (19 Avril 2007)

Pas mal, mais là le but n'est pas le même....

c'est pas vraiment une station d'accueil ! c'est juste un support pour le MBP qui le refroidit en même temps !


----------



## S_a_c_h_a (19 Avril 2007)

Il y a ça aussi http://www.newedge.fr/index.php/cPath/63_67 dans une boutique en France.


----------



## nobru27 (19 Avril 2007)

En fait je suis très étonné que Apple ne propose pas une station d'accueil pour chacun de ses ordinateurs portables...

C'est tellement plus pratique pour avoir un seul ordinateur au bureau et en déplacement...

Mais bon ils doivent avoir leurs raisons !


----------



## Macuserman (1 Septembre 2008)

Pour déterrer, je suis moi-même interressé par une station d'acceuil pour MacBook Pro 15.4"...

Si quelqu'un sait où en trouver...

Genre: socle+ ports USB ça serait vraiment très bien (moins de 50&#8364; aussi...).
Un APR m'a dit qu'il sen avaient et j'irais dans peu de temps pour voir...mais entre temps ça serait bien si vous aviez des idées!


----------



## Arlequin (26 Octobre 2008)

up.....


becoz les bookendz, c'est pas donné quand même.....


----------



## Macuserman (26 Octobre 2008)

J'ai ça pour ma part...
http://www.logitech.com/index.cfm/notebook_products/stands/devices/3074&cl=fr,fr


----------



## Arlequin (26 Octobre 2008)

Macuserman a dit:


> J'ai ça pour ma part...
> http://www.logitech.com/index.cfm/notebook_products/stands/devices/3074&cl=fr,fr




beuuuuuurk 

'fin chacun ses goûts...

et ça ne fait que hub usb visiblement

Bookendz n'est tout de même le seul sur le marché, que diable.....

ai beau chercher.....que dalle.....

bonne soirée


----------



## hugoboss (20 Août 2009)

Ca n'est pas parfait mais je crois que c'est la meilleure solution à l'heure actuelle :

http://us.kensington.com/html/13875.html

Enfin en tout cas c'est celle que je vais choisir.


----------



## Anonyme (20 Août 2009)

S_a_c_h_a a dit:


> Il y a ça aussi http://www.newedge.fr/index.php/cPath/63_67 dans une boutique en France.




la video la plus ringarde de tous les temps    

les employés de newedge qui se la jouent "les experts" 


hahahahhaha


----------



## Arlequin (21 Août 2009)

euh ...

ce n'est pas ce que j'appelle une docking station

vga 
5 usb et pas de FW 
compatible mais pas sûr car driver en bêta 



je passe


----------



## Anonyme (21 Août 2009)

hugoboss a dit:


> Ca n'est pas parfait mais je crois que c'est la meilleure solution à l'heure actuelle :
> 
> http://us.kensington.com/html/13875.html
> 
> Enfin en tout cas c'est celle que je vais choisir.




au lieu de tout brancher sur le mac, tu dois brancher sur un boitier intermediaire

si tu dois te deplacer, tu dois qd meme te farcir le debranchement de tous les cables

c'est pas du dock ca...

le boitier ne sert strictement a rien


----------



## nemrod (4 Décembre 2009)

anneee a dit:


> j'ai trouvé ça
> 
> 
> bonne journée



Je déterre ce sujet , pas mal mais là le tarif est inconvenant


----------



## melaure (4 Décembre 2009)

nemrod a dit:


> Je déterre ce sujet , pas mal mais là le tarif est inconvenant



Et ce n'est pas prêt de changer ...ca a toujours été cher, un peu comme les docks chargeur de batteries Apple.


----------



## macboy (4 Décembre 2009)

melaure a dit:


> Et ce n'est pas prêt de changer ...ca a toujours été cher, un peu comme les docks chargeur de batteries Apple.


+1 tant qu'Apple ne mettra pas une trappe en dessous du macbook
point de salut !!les solutions alternatives ne sont pas pratiques... et font cheap !

il faudrait l'équivalent de Timecapsule mais en plus on pourrait y brancher : souris; clavier, tablette..

et puis en réfléchissant maintenant tout est en wifi/ bluetooth !!
clavier, souris, imprimante ... !!


----------



## laurent.nguyen (30 Décembre 2009)

En même temps il suffit d'avoir un Apple Display 
Sinon moi aussi je cherche une station d'accueil pratique et proche du design Apple


----------



## nemrod (30 Décembre 2009)

laurent.nguyen a dit:


> En même temps il suffit d'avoir un Apple Display
> Sinon moi aussi je cherche une station d'accueil pratique et proche du design Apple



On ne doit pas avoir la même définition d'une station d'accueil.


----------



## Anonyme (31 Décembre 2009)

Je sais ce n'est pas top design là encore mais j'ai vu ça (en fait il s'agit d'une station d'accueil combo USB 2.0 et e-SATA pour disque dur sata 2,5"/3,5" avec lecteur de carte & eSata.)

A+


----------



## melaure (31 Décembre 2009)

Scuden a dit:


> Je sais ce n'est pas top design là encore mais j'ai vu ça (en fait il s'agit d'une station d'accueil combo USB 2.0 et e-SATA pour disque dur sata 2,5"/3,5" avec lecteur de carte & eSata.)
> 
> A+



On parle de station d'accueil de *MacBook Pro*. Dur dur les vacances


----------



## guille1 (23 Avril 2010)

Sur le site, déjà cité NewEdge, il propose maintenant une station d'accueil assez design et relativement pas trop cher (enfin je trouve) en plus c'est une boutique en France...

C'est *ici*.

Guille1


----------



## Arlequin (23 Avril 2010)

guille1 a dit:


> Sur le site, déjà cité NewEdge, il propose maintenant une station d'accueil assez design et relativement pas trop cher (enfin je trouve) en plus c'est une boutique en France...
> 
> C'est *ici*.
> 
> Guille1



c'est sympa en effet

mais: 

1) la dissipation thermique sera exécrable (capot fermé et pas de contact avec un plan de travail)
2) je suis peut être de la vieille école, mais pour moi il est préférable de faire tourner un disque dur à plat et non en vertical


----------



## Pouasson (23 Avril 2010)

T'aimes pas les Mybooks de Western Digital?


----------



## iZiDoR (23 Avril 2010)

Un disque est prévu de fonctionner indifféremment à l'horizontale ou à la verticale... C'est la station oblique qu'ils n'aiment pas


----------



## Arlequin (23 Avril 2010)

iZiDoR a dit:


> Un disque est prévu de fonctionner indifféremment à l'horizontale ou à la verticale... C'est la station oblique qu'ils n'aiment pas



c'était une remarque purement physique

mais bon, je le répète, je dois être de l'ancienne école

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h21 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h19 ----------




Poissondezil a dit:


> T'aimes pas les Mybooks de Western Digital?



c'est pas la question d'aimer ou pas (j'en utilise 2 des MB de WD,  )

oui je sais, il y a aussi les imacs, etc .

c'est une simple question de logique-physique-mécanique


----------



## Pouasson (23 Avril 2010)

Donc t'as des problèmes de physique... tu veux qu'on en parle?  Tu te sens pas bien dans ta peau?  ... 


Ouais, bon ok je --> []


----------



## Arlequin (23 Avril 2010)

Poissondezil a dit:


> Donc t'as des problèmes de physique... tu veux qu'on en parle?  Tu te sens pas bien dans ta peau?  ...
> 
> 
> Ouais, bon ok je --> []



mmmmmm'bécile


----------



## salamander (23 Avril 2010)

Arlequin a dit:


> c'est sympa en effet
> 
> mais:
> 
> ...



C'est clair que c'est pas prévu pour ça de toute manière, j'en veux pour preuve l'impossibilité sans bidouiller de laisser le mac allumé écran fermé..
En plus, bonjour les dégâts éventuels sur la dalle à cause de la chaleur ....


----------



## iZiDoR (24 Avril 2010)

Ben si c'est prévu... Laeration se fait par l'arrière. Quand tu ferme ton mbp, il se met en veille mais si tu branches un écran externe et que tu appuies sur une touche de ton clavier externe, Il sort de veille... Sinon comment Apple vendrait des cinéma display ?? !!


----------



## Pouasson (24 Avril 2010)

En partant du principe que les gens achètent l'écran externe pour du dual-screen, sans doute, et non simplement une substitution d'écran...  

(ui je rabâche, mais j'comprends pas cet intérêt de laisser le portable fermé, alors que le dual est tellement confortable.... à moins d'un véritable problème de place, soit.. mais sinon :S)


----------



## salamander (24 Avril 2010)

Sinon, il y a le *Bookarc*, qui ne mérite pas vraiment son appellation de station d'accueil que lui accordent certains sites, mais plutôt de support, mais qui est vraiment beau, et la finition alu va vraiment bien avec le mbpro.

@Poissondezil: d'après Apple, les performances sont augmentées car on n'utilise pas le chipset intégré...

_Vous pouvez améliorer les performances de votre MacBook ou MacBook Pro en le faisant fonctionner fermé dans le BookArc. En fait, votre système dédie automatiquement 100 % de sa mémoire vidéo au moniteur externe au lieu de la partager avec le moniteur interne. Vous remarquerez une augmentation évidente de la vitesse lorsque vous utiliserez des applications riches en graphisme._


----------



## Pouasson (24 Avril 2010)

Mouais... m'enfin ça doit pas être spécialement super significatif en termes de gains, et à moins d'être un hardcore gamer (pis dans ce cas là, on n'a pas un Mac... ). 

'fin bon, j'pourrais plus me passer du dual en utilisation sédentaire, perso (mais ça n'engage que moua ).


----------



## Prosouth (25 Avril 2010)

je crois que c'est ça que vous cherchez :rateau:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YOKu9uwdwZI&feature=player_embedded


----------



## Pouasson (25 Avril 2010)

Cool, c'est .... ce que guille1 a mis trois posts plus haut. 




guille1 a dit:


> Sur le site, déjà cité NewEdge, il propose maintenant une station d'accueil assez design et relativement pas trop cher (enfin je trouve) en plus c'est une boutique en France...
> 
> C'est *ici*.
> 
> Guille1


----------



## Prosouth (25 Avril 2010)

Poissondezil a dit:


> Cool, c'est .... ce que guille1 a mis trois posts plus haut.



Autant pour moi j avais passé mon curseur dessus et comme j'ai vu que ce n'était pas le site officiel je me suis empressé d'envoyer le lien


----------



## reno732 (16 Mai 2011)

J'ai trouvé ça : 

http://nozinfo.blogspot.com/2011/05/station-accueil-macbook-et-pc-portable.html

Targus Docking Station 

C'est pas mal et ça fonctionne bien. On peut profiter du Bi-écran, pas de problème de refroidissement.

Bon l'esthétique laisse un peu à désirer mais je pose mon macbook pro dessus. Par contre quoi mettre comme écran dessus ? Et quelle résolution pour mon macbook pro 13" et ma petite 320M sur mon écran externe ?


----------



## supergrec (16 Mai 2011)

reno732 a dit:


> J'ai trouvé ça :
> 
> C'est pas mal et ça fonctionne bien. On peut profiter du Bi-écran, pas de problème de refroidissement.
> 
> ...



Ah ca c'est intéressant !

Mais je suis allé sur le constructeur et il ne parle pas de mac.

Confirme tu qu'il n'y a aucun soucis avec un mac ?


----------



## reno732 (16 Mai 2011)

Aucun problème. 

J'ai télécharger le pilote pour mon macbook sur leur site.

http://www.targus.com/fr/product_Details.asp?SKU=ACP51EUZ

En bas de la page, téléchargement, 

ACP51EUZ Video Driver - Mac OS X Snow Leopard 10.6.4 (32bits), Leopard 10.5.8, Tiger 10.4.11

Ca marche bien alors j'ai pas testé des truc du genre une copie d'un gros fichier depuis DD externe vers Réseau avec une résolution full-HD sur l'écran externe en lecture d'un blue-Ray pour essayer de saturer la bande passante du 

Du coup j'ai investi dans un écran 22 dalle e-IPS LG sur Pivot :

http://www.materiel.net/ecran-lcd/lg-w2220p-bf-55330.html

J'ai testé hier iMovie en bi-écran c'est pas mal une fenetre pour le rendu et une pour le montage ...


----------



## nemrod (16 Mai 2011)

reno732 a dit:


> J'ai trouvé ça :
> 
> http://nozinfo.blogspot.com/2011/05/station-accueil-macbook-et-pc-portable.html
> 
> ...



C'est pour DELL ?


----------



## supergrec (17 Mai 2011)

Finalement je me retracte et essaye de trouver autre chose.

Ce qui manque au targus est un port firewire ( dommage )


----------



## supergrec (21 Mai 2011)

Voila ce que j'appel une station d'accueil une vrai.

Magnifique, avec plein de port et deux rack pour des disque dur.

Très bon boulot fait par les constructeur.

Mais comme a chaque fois que je trouve quelque chose de bien c'est juste hors de prix : 500 $

http://www.macg.co/news/voir/137460/deskbook-pro-une-station-d-accueil-de-luxe-pour-macbook-pro


----------



## iMydna (21 Mai 2011)

Perso, j'aime bien celle là :

http://newedge.fr/portables/399-henge-docks-station-d-accueil.html

Je la trouve pas mal, je me demande juste, comment est-ce qu'on connecte le clavier et la souris ? 
On les fais passer comme le cable ethernet et tout le reste?

Après, si quelqu'un à d'autre station pas mal, moi je disais sa comme sa hein ^^

Et, sa, sa fonctionne ? 

http://newedge.fr/portables/187-support-raindesign-ilap-pour-macbook-pro-15-pouces.html


----------



## Somchay (22 Mai 2011)

nemrod a dit:


> On ne doit pas avoir la même définition d'une station d'accueil.



Et pourtant, ça y ressemble fortement, avec l'aspect esthétique Apple en plus : j'arrive chez moi, je branche mon MacBook sur l'Apple display (un seul câble qui part de l'Apple display à connecter) et voilà... les ports USB supplémentaires sont intégrés à l'Apple display, pas de câble d'alim à bancher pour le Macbook (alimenté directement par l'Apple display), pas de câbles qui trainent partout avec le wireless keyboard et la Magic Mouse et enfin pour le son, les hauts parleurs sont intégrés à l'Apple Display donc pas de câble pour ça non plus  

Mais c'est sur que si la définition d'une station d'accueil est basée sur l'exemple PC... alors non en effet... à chacun ses goûts 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 09h00 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 08h45 ----------




iMydna a dit:


> Perso, j'aime bien celle là :
> 
> http://newedge.fr/portables/399-henge-docks-station-d-accueil.html
> 
> ...



Bonjour,

cette solution est esthétique, mais garder le MacBook fermé doit entrainer un problème de chauffe à la longue... mais surtout, pouquoi se priver de l'écran du MacBook alors que l'OS gère très bien les 2 écrans en parallèle : dans mon cas pour bosser sur Aperture, je met la photo en plein écran sur le display 27" et tous les onglets de retouche sur l'écran du MacBook, on passe d'un écran à l'autre simplement en glissant le pointeur souris, lorsque ce pointer arrive à la limite d'un des 2 écran, il continu sont chemin en passant sur l'autre écran 

Pour ta question de câbles souris et clavier, il n'y a pas de câble pour le wireless keyboard et la Magic Mouse, tout est en Wifi et ça marche très bien


----------



## iMydna (22 Mai 2011)

[/COLOR]

Bonjour,

cette solution est esthétique, mais garder le MacBook fermé doit entrainer un problème de chauffe à la longue... mais surtout, pouquoi se priver de l'écran du MacBook alors que l'OS gère très bien les 2 écrans en parallèle : dans mon cas pour bosser sur Aperture, je met la photo en plein écran sur le display 27" et tous les onglets de retouche sur l'écran du MacBook, on passe d'un écran à l'autre simplement en glissant le pointeur souris, lorsque ce pointer arrive à la limite d'un des 2 écran, il continu sont chemin en passant sur l'autre écran 

Pour ta question de câbles souris et clavier, il n'y a pas de câble pour le wireless keyboard et la Magic Mouse, tout est en Wifi et ça marche très bien [/QUOTE]

Tu penses vraiment qu'a la longue le Mac doit chauffer ?..  C'est domage, car je le trouvais vriament jolie ..

Non mais en faite, j'utilise actuellement une souris UBS et un clavier Apple USB, et non wireless, c'est pour sa que je me posais la question ^^

Et, pour le cas que tu dis, en utilisant un display (je ne sais pas ce que s'est .. honte a moi..)

Tu le branches de ton mac à ton moniteur? Et tu as donc les deux écran? 

Et, comment fais tu une fois de plus pour une personne dans mon cas avec un keyboard/mouse USB ?..

Tu utilises le clavier et le tappad du Mac directement?

Merci =)


----------



## supergrec (22 Mai 2011)

Somchay a dit:


> Pour ta question de câbles souris et clavier, il n'y a pas de câble pour le wireless keyboard et la Magic Mouse, tout est en Wifi et ça marche très bien




Non c'est du bluetooth.


 iMydna a dit:


> Et, pour le cas que tu dis, en utilisant un display (je ne sais pas ce que s'est .. honte a moi..)


Le cinema display est l'écran d'apple : http://store.apple.com/fr/product/MC007ZM/A?mco=MTY3ODQ5OTY


----------



## iMydna (22 Mai 2011)

Ah ok, sa me convient pas alors =) Car moi sa serait pour brancher sur un moniteur samsung 22" avec sorti VGA et HDMi


----------



## supergrec (22 Mai 2011)

Comme le dit mon camarade, le dock que tu mentionne a l'inconvénient de présenté le macbook pro fermé ( dissipation de la chaleur moyenne ) 

De plus il est en plastique et la stabilité est précaire.

Ce dock est a déconseiller : 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_ZAHvz8gy-8

En revanche si tu as les moyenne de mettre 380 euros dans un dock, le lien que j'ai cité plus haut répond a toute tes attentes.

Vraiment magnifique ce dock.

Je remet un lien avec une petite video de présentation :

http://www.gizmonews.ru/2010/07/07/zemno-deskbook-pro/


----------



## iMydna (22 Mai 2011)

C'est quand même dommage les inconvénients du Heng Docks, car je le trouve plutôt sima, en revanche, celui à 380 Euros, (après chacun ces goûts) je le trouve vraiment moche, et 380 Euros.. Un peu chèr quoi ^^
J'ai pas compris par contre ce qui sort du devant du dock, pourrait-tu m'expliqué?


----------



## supergrec (22 Mai 2011)

iMydna a dit:


> C'est quand même dommage les inconvénients du Heng Docks, car je le trouve plutôt sima, en revanche, celui à 380 Euros, (après chacun ces goûts) je le trouve vraiment moche, et 380 Euros.. Un peu chèr quoi ^^
> J'ai pas compris par contre ce qui sort du devant du dock, pourrait-tu m'expliqué?



Ces sont des racks pour y placé deux disque dur externe en 2,5"

Mais c'est vrai que tu as raison je trouve que 380 euros c'est très très chère.


----------



## iMydna (22 Mai 2011)

Ah ok!! Merci =)

Oui c'est vrai, moi je trouvais très esthétique le Henge Docks, dommage qu'il est trop d'inconvénient ^^


----------



## supergrec (22 Mai 2011)

Toujours dans le même esprit que le henge docks voici le byte dock : 

http://www.autourdurezo.com/index.p...-mac-book-pro-avec-une-prise-thunderbolt.html

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N4PJcvMnZSQ

Toujours cette inconvénient majeur a mes yeux, le macbook pro travail capot fermé.

Je n'arrive pas connaître son prix, n'y de revendeur Français.


----------



## iMydna (22 Mai 2011)

Ouais, mais il a l'air déjà d'être un peu plus lourd donc de mieux tenir l'appareil je pense.

J'ai fais quelques recherches, et il parait que le refroidissement du macbook pro fonctionne bien lorsque ce dernier est fermé. Après, sa reste à confirmer lol ^^


----------



## Novocaine (9 Juin 2011)

Bonjour à tous,

J'ai fait l'acquisition d'un henge docks pour mon Macbook pro 13 pouces mais j'ai un soucis...

Je l'ai acheté chez Macway avec un adaptateur displayport vers HDMI mais ce dernier ne passe pas dans le logement du dock.
Il est notifié dans la dock qu'il faut des connecteurs Apple. J'ai bien trouvé des adaptateur made by Apple displayport vers DVI mais aucun en HDMI.

Sauriez vous où je pourrais trouver ça ?

Ou alors sauriez vous si un fabricant tiers en a un qui passe sûr dans ce Henge docks ?

Merci d'avance car là je crise de ne tout avoir sur le portable sauf une sortie vidéo ... :/


----------



## edd72 (9 Juin 2011)

supergrec a dit:


> Voila ce que j'appel une station d'accueil une vrai.
> 
> Magnifique, avec plein de port et deux rack pour des disque dur.
> 
> ...



C'est quoi ce concept??


----------



## Novocaine (9 Juin 2011)

Le même avec connectivité Thunderbolt + carte graphique du genre Radeon HD5870 ou quadro et au même prix là je dirais oui


----------



## N0_N4M3 (9 Juin 2011)

Le Zemno n'est qu'un prototype pour il est vraiment dans le commerce ?

Sur le site, la page d'achat bug.


Si ce dock renfermerai un carte graphique puissante, le tout relié en Thunderbolt, je me serai jeté dessus... Mais ce n'est pas le cas à ce que j'ai pu lire. Domage


----------



## supergrec (9 Juin 2011)

Oui je pense aussi au proto.

Sinon y aurai eu des video sur youtube et autre test effectué par les site spécialisé.

J'en ai marre d'avoir cette tache quotidienne pour connecté mon macbook pro a mon installation.

Hengedock : pas convaincu
Bookendz : assez chère mais j'hésite
Zemno desbookpro : proto ( même si commercialisé c'est beaucoup trop chère )

La plupart des station universel ne propose pas de port firewire et thunderbolt autant acheté donc un hub usb


----------



## Joanetpitit (6 Janvier 2013)

Salut, 

Je viens de trouver cette station d'accueil :

http://www.kwikdock.com

Il manque que la prise d'alimentation


----------



## dj-docks (11 Février 2014)

Cela fait un certain temps que je cherchais ce genre de station et malgré mes recherches et ce fil de discussion je n'ai rien trouvé entre 100 et 200 &#8364; qui soit considéré comme une station d'accueil.

le meilleur produit étant pour moi http://www.matrox.com/docking_station/fr/ds1/ mais les avis .... http://www.macg.co/tests/2013/03/test-du-dock-thunderbolt-matrox-ds1-70393/page/0/1


il reste celui de belkin http://www.belkin.com/us/p/P-F4U055/ (il vient de baisser de prix apparement)

Concernant l'apple display, cela à tout d'une station d'accueil, mais j'ai déjà un 28" sur le bureau donc ça fait cher la station d'accueil


----------

